# P2 2008 Cromoly



## mikesier (Jan 19, 2008)

What is your opinion about this bikes?

Commençal Absolut AL_2









Specialized P2 CroMo '08









Should i pick AL frame or CROMOLY?
thanks


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Depends on what you plan to use them for.. I personally like the feel of a steel frame over aluminum for ark/DJ. If you are doing more XC then go aluminum.


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

why not try the absolut cromo, the commencal 4x is sick and i would expect the same from their jump bikes


----------



## mikesier (Jan 19, 2008)

gwillywish said:


> why not try the absolut cromo, the commencal 4x is sick and i would expect the same from their jump bikes


yes i know its very cool but i need it with gears!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's not just about material, you've got to take geometry into consideration.


----------



## mikesier (Jan 19, 2008)

XSL_WiLL said:


> It's not just about material, you've got to take geometry into consideration.


can you explain better? thanks


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

You can put gears on a SS bike and vice versa. I like SS better, there isn't much you can't do that gearies can.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You can buy a steel bike at walmart with crap construction and crap geometry. And it'll ride like crap. You can buy an aluminum bike at walmart with crap construction and crap geometry. And it'll ride like crap. You can buy a low end bike with mediocre construction and crap geometry. And it'll ride like crap.

The p.bikes are often criticized for feeling awkward.

Unless you're racing, do a lot of commuting, trail riding, whatever... SS is the way to go. Less weight, lower cost, less **** to break.


----------

